# Algae I.D help



## quick (Dec 26, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what type of algae is this please?
Would appreciate any means of fighting this algae. 
Merry Christmas
Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Kinda hard for me to tell from the picture but looks like thread algae and the darker green spots may be slime algae. Here is a link or two to help ID it... http://www.floridadriftwood.com/algae_identification.html
http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=9


----------

